

Deploy Java Apps With Docker - durdn
http://blogs.atlassian.com/2013/06/deploy-java-apps-with-docker-awesome/

======
killing_time
It's probably also worth mentioning dokku, which is a simplified private PaaS
built on top of Docker. It adds Heroku buildpacks (Ruby, NodeJS and Java right
now) into the mix, and a git push-to-deploy model.

Because dokku has a concise and readable codebase, browsing the source is a
good way to see one practical application of Docker, too.

I've set it up as a sandbox environment for developers at my company, and for
our purposes it's a much better fit than some of the more heavyweight private
PaaS products. I'm really enjoying working with it!

~~~
killing_time
Link: [https://github.com/progrium/dokku](https://github.com/progrium/dokku)

------
AlexanderDhoore
I played with Docker a bit yesterday. Containers really are awesome! VMs look
almost stupid in comparison. I'll be using it as much as I can. Being written
in Golang doesn't hurt either... Golang seems like a very good choice for
this.

~~~
pjmlp
It is called Go!

~~~
username111
Not if you want to search for it.

~~~
pjmlp
The search expression "go programming language" gets
[http://golang.org/‎](http://golang.org/‎) as first hit.

How hard is that?

~~~
username111
If you really want to know it isn't for finding the main site that everyone
uses golang it is for finding all other references to the language.

As an example cloudflare writes a large amount of posts that have something to
do with go if you google "go cloudflare" you get relevant results but you also
get results of google mixing in the word "get" for go which are completely
irrelevent.

Now if you google "golang cloudflare" all results pertain to the Go
programming language.

(Not the best example because cloudflare doesn't use golang in their posts).

~~~
pjmlp
Easy, "go programming language" cloudflare

------
gales
This is exactly what I've been looking for, a clear walk-through of Docker.

~~~
KenCochrane
There are more links like this. For a list of the ones I have compiled so far
check out this page.

[https://github.com/dotcloud/docker/issues/614](https://github.com/dotcloud/docker/issues/614)

Feel free to add to the list if you know of some I forgot.

I'm also planning on writing my own Docker for dummies tutorial that goes from
beginning to end explaining how to use each part along the way. Now I just
need to find some time to put it all together.

~~~
wahnfrieden
I would love to see more conceptual materials, explaining the ideas behind it,
why I should use it, use cases, comparisons to alternatives - that kind of
reading. It seems promising but a little hazy from a high level.

~~~
shykes
You're right. The Docker community has grown from a core of people who are
naturally excited about containers, and typically have been tinkering with
them for years. So most of the early material is biased towards the "how"
rather than the "why". Now that the community has grown in amazing ways, we're
working on changing that.

I gave a talk last week at the dotScale conference [1] about the high-level
motivation behind Docker. The video should be available soon.

I'm also working on a series of articles on the design principles behind it -
separation of concerns, static vs dynamic dependencies, why developers never
use system packages, "real computers all the way down", thinking of the
internet as one giant unix computer... Basically 5 years worth of obsessing
over this particular subject :)

[1] [http://dotscale.eu](http://dotscale.eu)

~~~
wahnfrieden
Sounds great! What can I follow to find these once you write them?

~~~
shykes
The best place is probably the brand new Docker blog:
[http://blog.docker.io](http://blog.docker.io)

------
alinspired
get familiar with openvz - linux containers that allow to configure network
interfaces, dynamic resources allocation, etc

Example from
[http://openvz.org/Basic_operations_in_OpenVZ_environment](http://openvz.org/Basic_operations_in_OpenVZ_environment):

[host-node]# vzctl create 101 --ostemplate fedora-core-18-minimal [host-node]#
vzctl set 101 --ipadd 10.1.2.3 --save [host-node]# vzctl set 101 --nameserver
10.0.2.1 --save [host-node]# vzctl start 101

~~~
shykes
OpenVZ is basically identical to lxc, which is one of the underlying
components of Docker.

Docker could be ported from lxc to openvz (and probably will be in the future
as a plugin, as it has been requested).

That is to say, Docker is not a replacement for OpenVZ, or any other low-level
container capability. It's simply a higher-level tool which is built on top.

~~~
alinspired
Yes, LXC and OpenVZ in it's core similar technologies that enable linux
containers. OpenVZ also comes with varios containers management tools, some of
which are available via docker for LXC containers too.

~~~
shykes
We are very familiar with openvz, as dotcloud was based on it before switching
to lxc :) See
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5817455](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5817455)

